

Show HN: Non-root package manager - hmage
http://hmage.github.io/norm/

======
michaelmior
Linuxbrew[0] is another great option. It's just a fork of Homebrew adapted for
Linux. There are a few quirks, but it works pretty well. The best part is that
there's a very large number of packages available the often work just as well
on Linux as on OS X.

[0]
[https://github.com/Homebrew/linuxbrew](https://github.com/Homebrew/linuxbrew)

------
ThatGeoGuy
Is there any description on how this works? Does it install to a custom folder
you specify? Does it alias over currently installed packages? Also, if I run a
script of some kind (say make), am I guaranteed to call the right gcc if I
install it with NORM?

I'd like to take advantage of something like this, but quite frankly I think
you haven't quite hit the nail on the head with regards to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/27d5xr/please_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/27d5xr/please_forward_to_marketing_how_to_present_your/).

I don't mean this in any offensive way, of course, but the site leaves
something to be wanted describing just _how_ your project works. I can garner
a few things from the README and some of the scripts in the repo, but I
shouldn't have to read the source code to know where you'll install things.

